# Chillin’



## Dogsmart (Feb 24, 2018)

Just had a bath. Chillin’ on a Sunday morning:laugh2:


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Nico is doing the same thing today>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awe 2 cuties!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww...twins! Too cute!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hahahaha, those pics are just stinkin' cute, love it.


----------



## kbritt (Sep 25, 2017)

Omigosh they are so darn cute!


----------



## Dogsmart (Feb 24, 2018)

Having their lazy days, huh? 🐶


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

Love those two adorable pics


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL!! You guys are cracking me up! Your kids are beyond adorable!!! 

Sophie has found a good way to chill out too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> LOL!! You guys are cracking me up! Your kids are beyond adorable!!!
> 
> Sophie has found a good way to chill out too.


LOL! Sophie wins!

...But Panda is the "queen of relaxing" in bed at night!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL I wouldn't get any sleep with Panda doing that I'd be up all night rubbing that belly!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Love all these adorable pups!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> LOL I wouldn't get any sleep with Panda doing that I'd be up all night rubbing that belly!


Won't say it doesn't happen from time to time!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL I can imagine!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> LOL!! You guys are cracking me up! Your kids are beyond adorable!!!
> 
> Sophie has found a good way to chill out too.


Mia cools herself by sticking her nose through the slats in the staircase so she can feel the cool air coming up from the basement!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Mia cools herself by sticking her nose through the slats in the staircase so she can feel the cool air coming up from the basement!


I think she's just pretending to be in jail! Pixel does this ANYWHERE there are bars to look pathetic behind! LOL!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

What a smart sweet girl Mia is!


----------

